# Who is she tired of



## kilma7ilwa

Hi all,
I think that if I want to ask, regarding this situation:
ياسمين: أنا زهقانة من اسماعيل
something like: "Who's Yasmin tired of?", I may do it like this:
 ياسمين قالت انه هي زهقانة من مين؟ 
(also with انها instead of انه هي)

My question is whether I may also do something like this:
 من مين ياسمين قالت انه هي زهقانة؟ 

And more importantly - may I ask it this way:
 من مين ياسمين قالت انه انا زهقانة؟ 

Thanks!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi kilma7ilwa, and welcome to the forum! 

Are you asking specifically about Palestinian/Levantine Arabic?


----------



## kilma7ilwa

Hi Sidjanga,
Thank you very much!

I'm not asking necessarily about these dialects. I'd be happy to hear from anyone who has something to say about these examples (I'm not sure, by the way, that 'zahqaneh', for example, is acceptable in all dialects - is it?).

Thanks.


----------



## Ustaath

من مين قالت ياسمين انها زهقانة
قالت ياسمين انها زهقانة من مين asked in a different tone of voice

better than saying إنو هيّة زهقانة but not to say what you suggested was wrong ( I spelled this 'phonetically' ), only less polished


----------



## kilma7ilwa

Thank you, Ustaath!

If you don't mind I want to insist on asking wether my last possibility (namely,  من مين ياسمين قالت انه *انا* زهقانة؟ , with 'ana' rather then 'hiye') is possible at all or is it completely unacceptable?

Thanks!


----------



## Ustaath

It would be confusing, I would say, and sound very odd.


----------



## kilma7ilwa

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجواب الصريح!


----------



## Outlandish

Adding to Ustaath's attempts:

مين اللي ياسمين قالت إنها زهقانة منه؟
ياسمين قالت إنها زهقانة من مين؟


----------



## kilma7ilwa

What would you say about the difference between:
 من مين قالت ياسمين إنّي زهقانة؟ 
and
 من مين قالت ياسمين إنه انا زهقانة؟ 

Is there a difference?

I understand that the more natural way to ask would be with  إنها , but between these two - for the situation above ( ياسمين: انا زهقانة من اسماعيل ) - is one of them more confusing than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## Ustaath

I would understand the first one as: who did Yasmeen say I ( as in the other person not Yasmeen) was bored of?

2nd is wrong


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,





Outlandish said:


> مين اللي ياسمين قالت إنها زهقانة منه؟
> ياسمين قالت إنها زهقانة من مين؟


I don't understand the construction مين *اللي*.
Could you explain please? 
It seems that إللي - if it  follows the noun or pronun it belongs to - has (or can have) the same  meaning/function as من  preceeding that noun or pronoun.

Which dialect is this?


----------



## Ustaath

من اللذي
levantine and other major dialects


----------



## Sidjanga

Thanks.

 I got the logic of that sentence now.


----------



## cherine

The use of إللي here is like using "that/who/which" in this sentence:
Who is the person *that/who/which* Yasmine said she's tired of. It's not redundant with مين , it's just a different structure.


Ustaath, do you use مين اللي in Levantine this way? I thought the pronoun is "yalli" and not "elli" in Levantine.


----------



## Ustaath

it depends on the region, we use both


----------



## cherine

Ah ok. Thanks


----------



## Sidjanga

cherine said:


> Who is the person *that/who/which* Yasmine said she's tired of. It's not redundant with مين , it's just a different structure.


Thanks, Cherine. I've realised that now.


----------

